# Aussie Saddles Anyone?



## DraftyAiresMum

I have an Aussie saddle and I absolutely LOVE it! It's the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden in. Unfortunately, mine is a no-name brand. It's older (it has a solid seat, as opposed to the suspended seat that most of the manufacturers have gone to recently), but in GREAT shape. I took it in to the local saddle shop recently to have another hole put in one of the leathers (was more involved than I could do on my own) and the owner of the saddle shop was very impressed with the quality of the saddle, especially since it's a no-name brand.

I've heard people give bad reviews of the Australian Stock Saddle Company, but I have a friend who has one of their saddles and she loves it. She's had it for something like seven years and it's in great shape (she oils it maybe once a year, if that).

ETA: My saddle is also very light. I believe it weighs maybe 25lbs, fully rigged (mine has Western rigging...I bought it used and it came that way), which is a good thing for me, because I can't lift anything heavier than that up onto my monster's back (he's 15.3hh and growing like a weed...he'll be 16hh by Christmas) because of a shoulder injury. I know it's lighter than my friend's 28lbs (fully rigged) Circle Y trail saddle.


----------



## Joe4d

I am riding in a Kimberly from .. www.[B]downunder[/B]web.com/ good people and they have saddles of all kinds and price ranges. Give em a call or email and let them know what you are looking for.


----------



## Wallaby

I have a "Kimberly Synthetic Endurance" from Down Under Saddlery and I love it.
It's amazingly comfortable, very secure, fits my horse well, and it's very light (I think it's only 16 around pounds if I remember correctly).

I have heard that Down Under's leather quality can be sketchy but my synthetic is wonderfully crafted (so they do good stuff with synthetics at least!). I even bought it from the clearance section (it has a little tiny cut in the cantle area which is completely unnoticeable most of the time) and saved like $30 bucks, which I love! haha

Just to address your comment about saddle fit (maybe you're already aware of this), it's really unlikely that a single saddle, of any kind, is going to fit every horse you ride well. That's kinda like asking 5 different people with 5 body types to fit perfectly into a size Medium unisex tshirt. Every horse is built differently and should be saddled as such.


----------



## KatieQ

I have one made by Australian Stock saddle co. and I LOVE it! Most comfortable saddle I've ever had. My husband recently purchased one made by Down Under, and it is super comfy too. I'm not sure what model it is, but it has a horn and looks to be very well made.
Mine would still be in good shape had I not lent it to a "friend" for a couple of years while I was horseless. It was left lying on the floor in his barn and when I got it back it was completely dried out, moldy, filthy and chewed on by mice and bugs. I have since cleaned it up and revived it and while it is not as pretty as it was it is still very useable.


----------



## KatieQ

I recently learned (while shopping for my husband's saddle) that when you're shopping for an Aussie saddle you should make sure you get one that was made in Australia. Some are apparently made in India and they use very poor quality leather.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

KatieQ said:


> I recently learned (while shopping for my husband's saddle) that when you're shopping for an Aussie saddle you should make sure you get one that was made in Australia. Some are apparently made in India and they use very poor quality leather.


Generally speaking, the ones you get off eBay (those starter sets) are made in India.


----------



## kitten_Val

Don't go for those cheapy ones ($300 +/-). I tried - it was bad. The problem though they are hard to find used (at least where I live).


----------



## WickedNag

I had a Toowoomba Aussie Saddle... sold it  Love the looks of them and thought I would love the saddle. I didn't This was my saddle but with a horn. No I didn't pay that for it. Won it 

Toowoomba Snowy River Poley


----------



## Wallaby

kitten_Val said:


> Don't go for those cheapy ones ($300 +/-). I tried - it was bad. The problem though they are hard to find used (at least where I live).


As a general rule, fantastic advice. 
However, I bought mine for $239 and it's of similar or greater quality to other $400+ saddles I've ridden in. I think it depends on the retailer since like Down Under has some nice under $300 saddles but it would be the worst idea ever to buy a $300 saddle off Ebay or something.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mine was $125, but I bought it used from a local tack shop and threw out a way lowball offer because it'd been there for a while.


----------



## bsms

KatieQ said:


> I recently learned (while shopping for my husband's saddle) that when you're shopping for an Aussie saddle you should make sure you get one that was made in Australia. Some are apparently made in India and they use very poor quality leather.


If you buy a genuine new Australian made saddle, you've laid down a minimum of $2000. Most likely, you've shelled out $3500+.

Almost none of the Australian saddles sold in the US are made in Australia. There just aren't many who can afford them.


----------



## gothicangel69

I love my aussie saddle. I'm more of a western saddle person, but for the life on me could not find a western saddle to fit my boy. I really didnt want to shell out tons of money to get a custom fit one and found mine online for $150 and it fits him great. Its used, but very well made and in great condition. Don't remember the brand name though- its stamped somewhere on the saddle.
The only thing I don't like about it is the english style cinch. I can never seem to get the darn thing tight enough. Other than that though, I love it. Its very comfy and secure feeling.


----------



## kitten_Val

bsms said:


> If you buy a genuine new Australian made saddle, you've laid down a minimum of $2000. Most likely, you've shelled out $3500+.
> 
> Almost none of the Australian saddles sold in the US are made in Australia. There just aren't many who can afford them.


Can't agree more. The real one very used was $500 or so in ads in my area.


----------



## QOS

I had a Down Under Wizard Poley and a Kimberly Synthetic Stock saddle. They were both very comfortable, had Aussie rigging. I would still have them if they had fit Biscuit. I loved them both!


----------



## Joe4d

bsms said:


> If you buy a genuine new Australian made saddle, you've laid down a minimum of $2000. Most likely, you've shelled out $3500+.
> 
> Almost none of the Australian saddles sold in the US are made in Australia. There just aren't many who can afford them.


There just arnt many dumb enough to pay that much, Its just a dang saddle not an Italian Sportscar. 

Perfectly comfortable, durable decent made Aussi stlye saddles can be had for well under $1000. More likely under $500. I think mine was 4 and some change. 
One caveat. Used Austrailian saddles have almost no resale value. Just not enough demand. Tack stores generally wont take em as trade and they tend to hang out forever. When I was starting out I got the same answer from every woman I asked, "I hate em but I have a friend and "HE" loves it. They seem to fit men much better unlike almost everything else in the equine world which tends to be aimed at women.

I do like mine and probably wont be riding in anything else anytime soon.


----------



## bsms

FWIW I have two saddles from DownUnder. One has since been discontinued, and I own the most similar model to it.



















During the last 2 Decembers, DownUnder has sold their saddles for 25% off, so this was about a $700 saddle. DownUnder used to have a section explaining that their saddles were made in India under supervision. Based on my own experience, the leather tends to be lower quality than a Circle Y or Bates, but that is to be expected when you pay $700 instead of over $1000. They allow returns of new saddles and I have found them good enough that I bought a second saddle from them. Don't know if they will have their saddles on sale next month or not.

I've heard good things about their lower cost line, but haven't tried one.


----------



## Joe4d

Mine is a kimberly from down under. Trail something or other. Was a factory defect think I got it last december on sale and discounted. Was about 500,


----------



## KatieQ

We got ours second-hand for $900. with the girth, pad and matching breast collar. It looks brand new, though- the woman bought it and it didn't fit her horse, so it was used one time only.


----------



## QOS

If they run that sale again I might buy one if I can get one to fit The Biscuit. I bought my first Aussie in their December sale. The leather was super soft and didn't seem to be cheap in any way. 

I sold both of my Aussie's in our tack sale a few months back to a guy with Paso's. He got a whale of a deal. I sold my two Aussies, breast strap, wool leggings, suede stirrup pads and the saddle pad for $600. They were both in really good condition as I had taken very good care of them. Both had about 5 months each of mostly weekend riding on them. I hope he has enjoyed them as much as I did!


----------

